# BassLab STD-IX Bass



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

This company was mentioned few times in older threads, but I didn't find any info about that bass, so here it is:

ModelSTD-IX 9-string bass
Color Satin Silver pearl with black effects
Hardware custom headless bridge by ETSPickups 
Rough Crystal custom stacked humbuckers 
PreampBassXXControlsmaster vol/mute, 6-way rotary selector, bass/treble/passive, mid-gain/mid frequency
TuningB, E, A, D, G, C, F, Bb, Eb (customer will try others)
String Gauges temporary set using .128 6-string bass set, plus guitar strings .016, .011, .009
String Spacing 19mm at the bridge, 7mm at the nut (9mm is standard)
Neck Widthfret 0=68mm, 12=105mm 21=122mmNeck Thickness fret 0=18mm, 12=18mm, 21=18mm
Weight4.5kg / 9.9lbs (could be reduced further)

One of the unique aspects of this 9-string extended-range bass is that the body is no larger than a 5-string. The neck width at the body, the string spacing at the bridge, and the pickup length are all about as big as you can go without modifying the body. This was done because the owner wanted a basic 9-string to try out as a kind of prototype, then he would be better able to make design decisions for his next instrument.
Heiko says: "The sound is absolutely wonderful! Tight and punchy B and everything is very detailed, clear, and percussive." And it still has the trademark STD sound, with every note having a strong low-mid presence.
Click on any of the following images for a high-resolution version. The mouse-over tooltip shows the file size.



























   
Enjoy


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)

1 part of me finds it ugly as hell, 1 part says that it is interesting and the rest of me screams of sexual lust.


----------



## Scott (Dec 29, 2007)

Gro-fucking-tesque


----------



## skinhead (Dec 29, 2007)

I fucking love it. It looks very futurist.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

futurist is a great word


----------



## loneguitarist (Dec 29, 2007)

that is heffin' gorgeous


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 29, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> 1 part of me finds it ugly as hell, 1 part says that it is interesting and the rest of me screams of sexual lust.



same here. i want to know how much it would cost now.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)

twiztedchild said:


> same here. i want to know how much it would cost now.



STD-IV	New standard bass design	headless	4 US$ 2950 / CA$ 3009
STD-V	New standard bass design	headless	5 US$ 3050 / CA$ 3111
STD-VI	New standard bass design	headless	6 US$ 3175 / CA$ 3238
STD-VII	New standard bass design	headless	7 US$ 3350 / CA$ 3417
STD-VIII	New standard bass design	headless	8 US$ 3575 / CA$ 3646
STD-IX	New standard bass design	headless	9 US$ 3850 / CA$ 3927
STD-X	New standard bass design (more strings possible)	headless	10 US$ 4200 / CA$ 4284


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 29, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> STD-IV	New standard bass design	headless	4 US$ 2950 / CA$ 3009
> STD-V	New standard bass design	headless	5 US$ 3050 / CA$ 3111
> STD-VI	New standard bass design	headless	6 US$ 3175 / CA$ 3238
> STD-VII	New standard bass design	headless	7 US$ 3350 / CA$ 3417
> ...



damn i need to hit the lottery befor i get one of those


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 29, 2007)

It's sexy and vomit-inducing ugly at the same time. I'd hit that shit just for the experience.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)

Moved to bass section  Not extended range enough ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Suho (Dec 31, 2007)

Where the hell do you find guitar strings long enough to fit that scale (and double balled strings to boot)? 

It is cool, though.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 31, 2007)

Suho said:


> Where the hell do you find guitar strings long enough to fit that scale (and double balled strings to boot)?
> 
> It is cool, though.



SIT strings.


----------



## Durero (Dec 31, 2007)

I love their concept of fully hollow monocoque shell designs - very strong & light. I like some of their shapes, but the finishes sometimes make me go 
Like this one - the black splotches remind me of a Holstein cow for some reason


----------

